# Tenet (2020)



## Veho (Dec 21, 2019)

A new Christopher Nolan thing. Tenet. 

​

Some sort of time travel thing? Who knows. 

Nolan's movies are hit or miss with me. I'm intrigued, but won't be surprised if I hate it. Time will tell.


----------



## Flame (Dec 22, 2019)

I love Christopher Nolan movies. my favourite movie maker by a mile.

going to watch this even if times runs out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 23, 2019)

Will this end up going head to head with the Bloodshot thing you posted about a few months ago ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/bloodshot.550620/ )?

Granted I can think of worse concepts for the whole twin films thing to be happening for.


----------



## Veho (Dec 23, 2019)

I don't really think they're competing with each other. Fact they're premiering half a year apart aside, I can see only the vaguest similarities, in that the genre is "SF-ish" and there's a secret organization fighting crime or something, but that's about that. I expect them to have completely different themes, plot, pacing and resolution. Bloodshot (depending on how far they stray from the comics) should be pretty straightforward Rambo-T-1000 mowing down hordes of mooks with his hacker ninja powers. Tenet... not so much.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2020)

New trailer. 

​


Word of the day: inversion.


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2020)

Flame said:


> I love Christopher Nolan movies. my favourite movie maker by a mile.
> 
> going to watch this even if times runs out.



at this rate time might run out


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2020)

Might make a popcorn film type evening. No particular excitement there and while that was probably supposed to be a disjointed trailer I am not sure that time travel gimmick makes all that much fun from a narrative/magic powers sense.


----------



## FamicomHeero (Jun 4, 2020)

Nolan always has my interest but we'll see if he can deliver.


----------



## Ezel0003 (Oct 15, 2020)

I need to watch it !!!


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 3, 2020)

Visually not bad, though not as fun as Inception.

Story wise. Not the worst time travel plot I have ever seen but definitely no rival to primer or anything. They made some efforts to play to it and properly weave it into the story but ultimately I did not care. I cared even less about the characters.
Ending sequence felt almost a let down.

If you are a fan of the director then I guess. Otherwise I would be content to skip it and probably won't be remembered in 10 years by me at least.


----------



## Costello (Dec 6, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Visually not bad, though not as fun as Inception.
> 
> Story wise. Not the worst time travel plot I have ever seen but definitely no rival to primer or anything. They made some efforts to play to it and properly weave it into the story but ultimately I did not care. I cared even less about the characters.
> Ending sequence felt almost a let down.
> ...


I was seriously annoyed and disturbed by the audio issues
https://www.gamesradar.com/tenet-sound-audio-issues-christopher-nolan/
Not being a native english speaker, and with subtitles in chinese (thats how it goes here in singapore) i missed most of the dialogue and it made the film incredibly hard to comprehend. 
I had the same issue with Dunkirk big time.
And I had the same issue with Interstellar (and TDKR) except the plot was slightly easier to understand back then.
It's getting annoying and I'm starting to lose faith in Nolan over this, was a die hard fan until Dunkirk.
I don't regret seeing it in the theaters but the pleasure was ruined by that whole thing.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

Yeah I did find myself pressing back at one point (the time reverse interrogation) but mostly wrote it off as my hearing being shot (too many years of concerts, engines and power tools ganged up with some dubious genetics to leave me having lipreading as a useful skill).

Others did seem to note it though


----------



## Veho (Dec 6, 2020)

Costello said:


> I was seriously annoyed and disturbed by the audio issues
> https://www.gamesradar.com/tenet-sound-audio-issues-christopher-nolan/
> Not being a native english speaker, and with subtitles in chinese (thats how it goes here in singapore) i missed most of the dialogue and it made the film incredibly hard to comprehend.
> I had the same issue with Dunkirk big time.
> ...



A lot of people have complained about dialogue being inaudible in his recent works, and apparently that's intentional. Nolan is very involved in the sound design process, and the result is exactly how he wants it, for better or for worse. Dialogue takes a back seat to other aspects of the film, and even in the soundscape it often takes a back seat to music and sound effects. That's his philosophy. 

https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/behind-screen/christopher-nolan-breaks-silence-interstellar-749465
(for example) 

==============================================
_There are particular moments in Interstellar where I decided to use dialogue as a sound effect, so sometimes it’s mixed slightly underneath the other sound effects or in the other sound effects to emphasize how loud the surrounding noise is
[...]
We got a lot of complaints [...] I actually got calls from other filmmakers who would say, ‘I just saw your film, and the dialogue is inaudible.’ Some people thought maybe the music’s too loud, but the truth was it was kind of the whole enchilada of how we had chosen to mix it.
[...]
I don’t agree with the idea that you can only achieve clarity through dialogue. Clarity of story, clarity of emotions — I try to achieve that in a very layered way using all the different things at my disposal — picture and sound. I’ve always loved films that approach sound in an impressionistic way and that is an unusual approach for a mainstream blockbuster, but I feel it’s the right approach for this experiential film.
_
===============================================

So yeah. Expect things to get even worse in his upcoming films, unless someone reins him in.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 6, 2020)

Maybe I am just a plebeian film watcher but what about that interrogation scene was loud, saw the other character so overcome with internal anguish that hearing stopped working/being paid attention do (that was not there 3 seconds prior or 1 second later).

I get that "rules are made to be broken" for a lot of art things (though usually best to first understand them)

Play a blues and jazz with the occasional discordant note and now we have heavy metal. Fantastic.

Ignore the centuries or progress towards becoming a human photocopier (or possibly human touchup brush if your wealthy patron does not want to actually know how ugly they are) to give me abstract art, all while probably being able to expound upon (or at least demonstrating a serious understanding of) colour theory, golden spiral type ideas, human perception of humans... Love it.

Ignore the basic three act structure to tell things out of order. Who doesn't love Pulp Fiction, or possibly Rashomon (though that is less a dismissal of three act)?

Use sound in interesting ways... have a bunch of interesting examples from one director

Similarly "nicely, or maybe not so nicely if you are the ?tagonist, timed passing train/bus, steam grate, radio fuzz, cannon fire or traffic makes it hard to understand" surely has to be on most lists of notable tropes.

This... I don't get it at all. Or if it is perhaps a way to dodge the high pitched whining sound, low sound followed by large woosh, sounds like the bottom of a well, slightly out of focus and then character gets grabbed type film/audio language we have seen 1000 times before then I don't see this as a superior alternative.


----------

